# Lost...Green cheek Conure



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Lost a little male yesterday in the Sutton in Ashfield area near Mansfield.I've informed the usual people but don't think I'll get him back as he's not tame and unlikely to get caught.

I printed out some small 6x4 leaflets and dropped them off at local vets and pet shops,they were all very helpful...except one.The manageress at the largest shop pulled a face and refused to take it...miserable bitch...I'll make sure local people hear about this and won't be shopping there again...Cow.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Would this be [email protected] by any chance?

Hope you find him!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear you have lost your conure. I hope he is found soon. Have ya rang Parrot society UK? I am sure they put up lost adds.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's awful when a pet gets lost, fingers and paws crossed you find him soon.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Bird was seen local..but I was out at the time.....S***


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

At least its a lead and still in the area!


----------

